# New Website & FREE Sample-Pack



## karelpsota (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey everyone 

I've spent the last two days putting my website site together.
Would love to have your feedback.

*karelpsota.com*

I also decided to share some sound design I made while I was in France.
Its recordings from different objects I found in my dad's farm. I processed them heavily and layered them with home-made synth patches.
If you need some interesting Wooshes and Impacts you should definitely grab them.

Here's a quick demo:


Best,

-KP

*EDIT*: There's a *Riddle* on the home page 
If you solve it, you unlock a mini-game.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 26, 2016)

I like the web site a lot - and that's quite a collection of credits! Well done.


----------



## mac (Oct 26, 2016)

Looks fine to me, but yeah, nice credit list! One really quick improvement (IMO) would be to change 'scroll' to 'fixed' in your body tag background-image properties.


----------



## lpuser (Oct 26, 2016)

Very nice website, Karel. If I may suggest one thing: Your Youtube page looks quite interesting and I wonder why the link is "hidden" unter Contact with an only half-visible icon? Personally, I´d promote the social media sites much more prominently on every page, e.g. in the footer section.
Cheers, Tom.


----------



## karelpsota (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you everyone. 
Don't be fooled by the length of my credit list, half of them are high-school student films I scored for peanuts. 
(really good films though).



mac said:


> Looks fine to me, but yeah, nice credit list! One really quick improvement (IMO) would be to change 'scroll' to 'fixed' in your body tag background-image properties.



Oh good idea. Definitely gonna fix this.



lpuser said:


> Very nice website, Karel. If I may suggest one thing: Your Youtube page looks quite interesting and I wonder why the link is "hidden" unter Contact with an only half-visible icon? Personally, I´d promote the social media sites much more prominently on every page, e.g. in the footer section.
> Cheers, Tom.



Thanks for checking out my youtube. My channel is kind of a mess. I think I'll add a video tab displaying the best videos. And maybe putting my social media buttons on every page.


----------



## mac (Oct 26, 2016)

@karelpsota That looks better, but I see you're losing your drop shadow effect now that surrounds your content (its part of your background image so its staying fixed when you scroll). Also, the white box is poking out in some parts. My suggestion;

1) Re-export your background image without that big white box with shadow, and also lose the gray bar from the bottom. It would be worth exporting as a jpg rather than a gif too, so the file size is smaller.

2) In your css, add;

background-size: cover;

to body to make the background image scale automatically to whatever screensize is being used, and also;

-webkit-box-shadow: 0px 0px 15px 2px rgba(0,0,0,0.75);
-moz-box-shadow: 0px 0px 15px 2px rgba(0,0,0,0.75);
box-shadow: 0px 0px 15px 2px rgba(0,0,0,0.75);

to #wb_element_instance19 to get the drop shadow effect back.

Small things, but every little helps with your presentation.


----------



## karelpsota (Oct 26, 2016)

mac said:


> @karelpsota That looks better, but I see you're losing your drop shadow effect now that surrounds your content (its part of your background image so its staying fixed when you scroll). Also, the white box is poking out in some parts. My suggestion;
> 
> 1) Re-export your background image without that big white box with shadow, and also lose the gray bar from the bottom. It would be worth exporting as a jpg rather than a gif too, so the file size is smaller.
> 
> ...



Oh woaw. Thanks mac.

1) I think the main problem with the white box slipping was that my image wasn't initially centered in Photoshop. I'll get on that.
Also, for whatever reason when I took away the scrolling, all the horizontal positioning went wrong.

2) As far as code goes. I don't know how to implement it.
I simply create my images in Photoshop and lay them out with Zyro web designer. However, I think I understand what you're trying to do.


Also isn't GIF lighter than JPEG?
I used the Photoshop save for web feature.
It only uses 256 colors.


----------



## desert (Oct 26, 2016)

I like your website,man! What do you mean by trailer sound design? Did you write the music or you gave the hits/wooshes to someone that wrote the trailer?


----------



## karelpsota (Oct 26, 2016)

desert said:


> I like your website,man! What do you mean by trailer sound design? Did you write the music or you gave the hits/wooshes to someone that wrote the trailer?



Thank you. Glad you like it 

They used my sounds. I did not write the music.


----------

